# I'm utterly confused..



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I buy pretty much everything on the internet so have ordered through hundreds of websites in my lifetime but holy pooh that website is emm pooh, i cant find anything.
Sorry i cant be of any help to you but it was driving me insane searching around on it. 
I know alot of people order through them as i've heard so many bad reviews about the website before so hopefully one of those people are on here and will help you soon.

Good luck though, you'll need it on there!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.....................


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I use 11b from rat rations, with Dr Squiggles daily essentials (twice a week), and I mix in dried insects and water creatures to give them something to search for 
With babies I would add in some burns dog kibble as well to up the protein until they are grown. 

No complete food is 100% complete no matter how much the manufacture trys to claim otherwise, you just need to choose the best for you and your rats


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

The postage is quite a lot from this site. It is trying to charge me nearly £5 for a 1KG thing of food. I just wanted to trial it and see if the rats like it but that is ridiculous for shipping of 1KG


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have never ever had a bad experience with rat rations so I don't know where u have heard that from????? All the members on fancy rats forum rave about rat rations and the owner John is lovely as I spoke to him on the phone.

Anyway back to the question.
I used to use rat ration mix 7 complete and I've also used the 11a mix.
But my rats are strange and won't eat it and leave quite a lot of the seeds.

So now I make up my mix of harrisons banana brunch, fruity parrot and shredded wheat. The parrot mix has lots of interesting things in it and they love the Banaba out of the rabbit food.
But I also add daily essentials to there water twice a week.
But for calcium intake I give my lot the carcass of our chicken dinner once a week. 

So if you ordered the rat rations you could also just order the daily essentials and give chicken bones once a week. You as u say already give fresh veggies and fruit regular so I think they'd be fine. Some people add there own bits to the rat rations like rabbit food or burns dog food.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

chrisd said:


> The postage is quite a lot from this site. It is trying to charge me nearly £5 for a 1KG thing of food. I just wanted to trial it and see if the rats like it but that is ridiculous for shipping of 1KG


Yes the postage is quite high on there, I tend to just bulk my order up to make the postage worthwhile 
I have never had a problem with them, they are great


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The water stuff u can buy off rat rations it's called dr squiggles daily essentials and u add 1 scoop which comes with it to 400mls of water.

The mix I make up I buy from my local pet shops. They sell the harrisons in either 15kg bags or 3kg bags. I then buy 2kg bags of fruity parrot which consists of hemp seeds,mixed millet,sunflower seeds,nuts,safflower,and other small seeds.
I don't add dog food to mine as they get protien in the form of chicken, eggs, sardines once a week.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tbh i dont like rat rations. i ordered some of their kidney friendly diet at christmas and the prices they charged for alot of items were extortionate. the postage was expensive too. i bulk buy all my food over the internet. i mix 3 kinds of food together to get my mix. i buy a 15kg bag of rupert rat from Mr Johnsons Rupert Rat Mix 15kg i then get 15kg of nutty hamster food from Hamster food and then 30kg of fruity rabbit mix from Fruity Rabbit Food . all that food lasts 2 months and costs around £70 for 29 rats. plus none of my boys leave any of the mix. i dont add anything as its already got dried fruit, a few nuts and seeds.
i get my dried mealworms from wilkos normally. just hunt around online for stuff, some places are very cheap for rat foods, treats and hammocks. or go to poundland and look around and see if anything could be used for the girls, i use garden hangers in my cages. £1 each just hung up and the love them.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Would the protein content be too high in your mix CRL?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Would the protein content be too high in your mix CRL?


i use the mix without pellets, so it says rabbit mix but wouldnt be suitable for rabbits unless other pellets are added so the content would be lower than a rabbit would need. my boys also get fruit and veg.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh I ment for rats.
Apparently after 12 months they need a lower dry mix protien diet because of there kidneys. I just wondered that's all.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i tried the kidney friendly diet from ratrations but i didnt like it. didnt really help any of them. the ipakitine i use does more for the boys. i carry on using the mix for their whole lives.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh I tried the rat rations numbers 7 and 11a but mine left a lot of it. To me it didn't look like much of a mix mostly just seeds,grains and puffed rice etc.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah thats the one i tried. they left most of it, and its very expensive for what it is.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I like rat rations, but it is quite pricey. I mix a couple of commercial mixes (usually Reggie Rat and Bephar XtraVital for rats) then add pasta, rice and seeds. I feed this to all my rats throughout their life.

For youngsters (up to 12 weeks old) I feed high protein extras. This is usually fish or eggs. I also give my rats fresh greens a few days a week. Leafy greens such as curly kale, cabbage and broccoli are good for any age rat, but older rats need less as they are high in phosphate and calcium which are hard on the kidneys.

The mixes on rat rations don't have enough vitamin D or calcium which is why they need supplementing. I think they do the supplement on the website. I think it's called Daily Rat 3.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

for the price of the foods they are selling, especially enough to feed 29 male rats, when it says complete thats what it should be. i shouldnt have to fork out another load of money for a supplement that should already be in a complete mix at the price i paid for it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well said CRL


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

CRL said:


> for the price of the foods they are selling, especially enough to feed 29 male rats, when it says complete thats what it should be. i shouldnt have to fork out another load of money for a supplement that should already be in a complete mix at the price i paid for it.


totally agree! its one reason i dont buy the "complete" mixes, I make mine own which gives me around 20kg of food for around £20 ish and they dont leave alot of my mix either


----------

